# Just ordered 5 Dewalt Tstak boxes



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll post info when they arrive. CPO had $25 off when you spend $100 on Dewalt stuff. I basically got one Tstak box for free. The 5 boxes cost me $103 after the $25 off, which put me over the $100 free shipping threshold as well.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

btharmy said:


> I'll post info when they arrive. CPO had $25 off when you spend $100 on Dewalt stuff. I basically got one Tstak box for free. The 5 boxes cost me $103 after the $25 off, which put me over the $100 free shipping threshold as well.


What are they?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> What are they?


 2x






2x






1x






I pulled the trigger on these because I'm tired of the lousy bags with my drills and other battery tools. I needed a better storage alternative. I just purchased the 4 piece 12v Dewalt kit off C.L. Monday also.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice, now I see what you are doing.:thumbsup:

My tools are all over the truck maybe I should take that up as well.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I purchased them at 4:45 pm and they shipped by 7:30! Not bad for free.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

btharmy said:


> I purchased them at 4:45 pm and they shipped by 7:30! Not bad for free.


Where was it you ordered from?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

i bolt the greenlee box from my supertugger kit I bought twenty five years ago into my vans and store all my power tools inside it. I had to yank out one section of the shelving kit that always comes with the vans, I have a whole complete set of extra van shelve sections now in addition to the one inside my present van. I can call and disable the van remotely if the whole van gets ripped off, and if they just break into the inside of it, at least my tools are protected.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Wow! Super great price! $20 each to your door.

I use, got caught up with, Systainers :thumbup: They are nice but in comparison super expensive depending on the box.

I'd like to add this one to my collection for the M18 Fuel Hammer Drill and it's bits, etc., - $148  ...









-
My collection so far (note - cleaned up with Windex for the Photo Shoot  ).


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> Where was it you ordered from?


CPO Dewalt


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm interested in how long they will last. I bought some Stanley tool boxes with the same latch and it sucks so bad I threw them in the dumpster. Dave's Systainers are the creme de la creme. One day, when my bank account gets as fat as his, I'll buy some too  .

You can't beat the price on those DeWalt boxes, though.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

99cents said:


> I'm interested in how long they will last. I bought some Stanley tool boxes with the same latch and it sucks so bad I threw them in the dumpster. Dave's Systainers are the creme de la creme. One day, when my bank account gets as fat as his, I'll buy some too  .


Yeah. The Systainers are pretty much out of reach for now. I'm just tired of the bags. Half the time they never make it back in the bag and are just all over the place.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

btharmy said:


> Yeah. The Systainers are pretty much out of reach for now. I'm just tired of the bags. Half the time they never make it back in the bag and are just all over the place.


I can relate. My bag days are over too. Zippers crap out, they get flattened out and a dirty old bag just isn't professional.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

99cents said:


> I can relate. My bag days are over too. Zippers crap out, they get flattened out and a dirty old bag just isn't professional.


And they don't stack/store well.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> :laughing:


Teach Harry to do that!:thumbup:


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 5 stack dewalt tstak system that I have screwed in the van on the right side for about 8 months now and it works great!!! I just ordered 5 more for the right side. The 2 small drawer ones hold electric stuff and misc screws, gun bits, drill bits, paddle bits etc. While the 3 large drawer hold hand tools, containers of nails and screws.

I'm planning on 3 large and 2 small on the other side and want to use them exclusively for M12 tools batteries and accessories. Here is a pic of the one I have now.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

The Dewalt Tough system is awesome. Found them in a local hardware store and tried them out. The cart can handle the loads as well. I'm searching out the TS250 with the drawer so I can have a bit of a mobile office system as well when doing the service work.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Double G said:


> I have a 5 stack dewalt tstak system that I have screwed in the van on the right side for about 8 months now and it works great!!! I just ordered 5 more for the right side. The 2 small drawer ones hold electric stuff and misc screws, gun bits, drill bits, paddle bits etc. While the 3 large drawer hold hand tools, containers of nails and screws.
> 
> I'm planning on 3 large and 2 small on the other side and want to use them exclusively for M12 tools batteries and accessories. Here is a pic of the one I have now.


No shelves in the van? I like the stackable boxes except for the fact that you have to take off a box to get to a lower one (without droors).
Where do you keep your devices and trim?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

zac said:


> No shelves in the van? I like the stackable boxes except for the fact that you have to take off a box to get to a lower one (without droors).
> Where do you keep your devices and trim?


Look closer, they are drawers.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> Look closer, they are drawers.


I saw the Dewalt drawers in the picture, But I don't believe they are deep enough for trim. 

And yes they if stacked consecutively will not need to be removed to get to a lower level.


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

tstack boxes are the first ones on the left side of the van. They are all drawrs. Tough boxes in the back left are all on hangers and pull out individually to access. All the tough boxes carry my tools drills saws ets. I do construction not exclusive electric work. Mostly remodels and punch list stuff for realtors. Here is a better look at the tough box rack i had built out of some square tubing.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Double G said:


> tstack boxes are the first ones on the left side of the van. They are all drawrs. Tough boxes in the back left are all on hangers and pull out individually to access. All the tough boxes carry my tools drills saws ets. I do construction not exclusive electric work. Mostly remodels and punch list stuff for realtors. Here is a better look at the tough box rack i had built out of some square tubing.


Is this just a service van?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Is this just a service van?


He said this:



Double G said:


> I do construction not exclusive electric work. Mostly remodels and punch list stuff for realtors.


----------

